# Recon Rack Review (and comparison to 1up)



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

So I have been using a 1UP rack for the last several years, but with my son starting to bring his friends downhilling and needing to carry 4 bikes 200 miles each way to where we downhill, I needed something bigger. I was seriously considering purchasing a North Shore Rack, but was slightly put off by three things with it:


1. I have watched people load them and was not impressed with their tie downs, see a lot of connecting and reconnecting to get the right tension. 
2. I was concerned about the occasional complaints of the fork holder rubbing the finish off forks. 
3. I was concerned about rust, which several people complained about.

After some searching, I found out about Recon Racks out of Washington. I spent some time reading the limited reviews I could find and then sent an email asking some questions. I was impressed that I received a response within an hour, on a Sunday. After some further consideration, I sent the $725.00 for a 4 bike rack.

I received the rack about a week later. It was easy to assemble, taking about 1 hour. The powder coating on it is a really nice black metallic and the welds are are nicely done. I wanted to put a few miles on it before I commented on how it works. Here is what I have found:


1. It loads and unloads incredibly fast. I can load 4 bikes in under 2 minutes. If I am careful, I can squeeze a middle bike out.
2. The rack is very stable. 4 bikes at above legal speeds and no bouncing or moving around.
3. It will (barely) fit a 650B+ bike with 3.0 tires. 
4. It is heavy. Removing and putting it on takes a bit of work. 

In comparison to the 1up, they really serve two different purposes. The 1up is a fabulous rack for 1-2 bikes and works well with 3, but does bounce a bit with three heavy bikes (i.e. downhill bikes). Once you get to 4 bikes, you need something stronger than the 1up and the Recon can be had for up to 6 bikes.

Attached are my crummy photos with both racks.

Recon Rack Co


----------



## jmvdigital (Jun 21, 2007)

Removed.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Any updates or long term impression of this rack? 

My oneup just got totaled in an accident and I'm tired of wrestling my NSR4. Really considering this rack and would like to hear some more impressions.


----------



## mike_of_earth (Aug 1, 2016)

I've had the 5x rack on my Tahoe for about a year, and I love it. 
1) The baskets he started making last year accommodate just about any tire imaginable. My 29x3" fit nicely. No struggle to get the bike in place.

2) Super easy to load 5 bikes.

3) It's a tank. You wouldn't know looking at it that it's been outside (and used) over the winter ( average for Colorado).

Best $ I've spent.. save the bike I put on it.

The only thing I might put in the negative column is the height adjustment. It can be difficult, but I've only done it once.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## NORCAL1979 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a recon r-5 which has been great for shuttling around santa cruz.

The only potential negative is the obvious: Its an 85lb rack designed to carry 150-200lbs of bikes. So you NEED a burly rear suspension setup with plenty of ground clearance. It probably won't work on a Honda CRV or similar "car-like" light crossover vehicle without rear suspension modification or air assist.

Here is a pic of my r-5 on my 2014 toyota sienna (with rear air bag suspension assist installed).


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, that a lot of bikes to haul. Good write up's and helpful reviews, thanks for taking the time. I'm happy with a 2 or 4 bike set up for now and it's meeting the needs as in the Yak 4-timer for either of my two cars with a rec hitch.

Nice to know of other options for more than 4 bikes.


----------



## John339 (Apr 5, 2021)

Cary said:


> In comparison to the 1up, they really serve two different purposes. The 1up is a fabulous rack for 1-2 bikes and works well with 3, but does bounce a bit with three heavy bikes (i.e. downhill bikes). Once you get to 4 bikes, you need something stronger than the 1up and the Recon can be had for up to 6 bikes.


Trying to understand and visualize Recon vs 1Up with 4 bikes, and a vertical rack being stronger (more stable/balanced too?). I would have guessed the 1Up would be "stronger" and more stable side-to-side because the weight is closer to the hitch. And the vertical rack being less stable because the weight is up high from the hitch creating leverage. Or perhaps the 1Up it is less stable front/back (because it extends so far from the hitch)?


----------



## reddingnative (Jun 13, 2018)

John339 said:


> Trying to understand and visualize Recon vs 1Up with 4 bikes, and a vertical rack being stronger (more stable/balanced too?). I would have guessed the 1Up would be "stronger" and more stable side-to-side because the weight is closer to the hitch. And the vertical rack being less stable because the weight is up high from the hitch creating leverage. Or perhaps the 1Up it is less stable front/back (because it extends so far from the hitch)?


I have one of Cody's prototype 5 bike racks from years ago. I love it. I have tried most hitch racks and the only real downside is having to lift bikes up (wife doesn't enjoy this, so i leave a tray rack on her 4runner) The leverage issues seem yo be much worse imo on a 4bike rack sticking out vs hanging style. Could be due to the design or construction. My recon is welded steel with a bolt that keeps it snug in the hitch, not much sway or movement. Other yakima or thule racks I have used always swayed a bit. My buddy's one up is great but pretty expensive and still max of 4.
I will tell you the quality of the recon racks are top notch, and I like the fact it's held by the tire rather than the ns style. One up makes a great rack, andI wouldn't hesitate to buy one for 2,3 ot maybe 4. But I needed a 5 bike for family of 5. 3-5 years ago there was not much to choose from. Honestly I run a tailgate pad most the time on my pickup, but it is really nice to do shuttle days with both options.


----------

